# MEP hails Greenpeace ship attack (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Environmental campaigners urge a Yorkshire MEP to resign after he praised the sinking of the Greenpeace ship Rainbow Warrior.

More from BBC News...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

So whats new about this? Politico's making ludicrous statements and the Enviro-nerds spending huge sums of your charitable donations with their tame lawyers. How exactly is this anything more than an us versus them p1ssing contest that achieves absolutely nothing? Small minds beget small thoughts which in turn beget small deeds which are magnified by small minds.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I wonder if there would have been more coverage had he been muslim?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully the half a dozen Yorkshire people that voted this pillock in will refrain from doing so next time around. 

Certainly not worth wasting money on legal action about the utterings of an idiot - it could be much better spent.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

AncientBrit said:


> So whats new about this? Politico's making ludicrous statements and the Enviro-nerds spending huge sums of your charitable donations with their tame lawyers. How exactly is this anything more than an us versus them p1ssing contest that achieves absolutely nothing? Small minds beget small thoughts which in turn beget small deeds which are magnified by small minds.


Right on Bob I'm with you 199%!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Yet again, i wonder if M.P. Dan Norris would be taking so much interest in the case of these fools if they were British born Muslims?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8530062.stm


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I would suggest a yearly five minute silence in memory of Bridgit Bardoe who started all this nonsense
de
chas


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Back in the day I would suggest that she had many of us spending the odd five minutes thinking about her[=P]


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

AncientBrit said:


> Back in the day I would suggest that she had many of us spending the odd five minutes thinking about her[=P]


Come to think of it, although she was the cause of a lot of nonsense,

SHE GAVE US THE BIKINI
(had forgotten about that)

de Chas


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

charles henry said:


> Come to think of it, although she was the cause of a lot of nonsense,
> 
> SHE GAVE US THE BIKINI
> (had forgotten about that)
> ...


Mai oui, mon ami. Even tho we be pale azure blooded example of the studs we once were, we have a duty to those of the double breasted shirt and fly-less trousers to live down to their expectations of us.(Thumb)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

AncientBrit said:


> Mai oui, mon ami. Even tho we be pale azure blooded example of the studs we once were, we have a duty to those of the double breasted shirt and fly-less trousers to live down to their expectations of us.(Thumb)


Dammit - you made me sit down and cry

de chas


----------

